# Shetland Service



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

Can anyone help by giving me the BHP, Bollard Pull & general details of the ERRV/tanker assisting "Shetland Service "usually working at the Kittewake Field.Regards Jim


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

SHETLAND SERVICE
Operated by Bue Viking Limited
Built 1973
965 grt
Length 59.97
Beam 11.92
Draugh 4.45
Horsepower 4000
Bollard pull 58
Ex SHETLAND SHORE, renamed SHETLAND SERVICE during 1980.


----------

